
What Happened When I Gave Up Gluten, Sugar, Dairy, and Coffee - hiby007
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068786/what-happened-when-i-gave-up-gluten-sugar-dairy-and-coffee?utm_content=buffer4afc5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
al2o3cr
Protip: anyone whose nutrition advice features the word "toxins" within the
first two sentences should wash their hands before preparing food, because
they just pulled that logic straight out of their ass.

